# Body Fungus



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm treating my betta for a fungus infection with Maroxy by Mardel and is the second day of treatment and need advice on the process of which I am treating my fish. I clean the water everyday and put betta plus conditioner in the water as well as 2 drops of Maroxy in my half gallon because it's 2.5 ml per 10 gallon I don't want to over medicate and it says repeat no more than 5 days on the bottle. Is there and more advice you can give me with treating bettas for fungus? can plants carry the fungus or snails? because when I bought the tank i bought a plant and female betta from petco and she died from the same infection. I cleaned the tank throughly before buying a new betta but didn't remove the plant. as soon as I noticed the male betta with the fungus I removed the plant did a water change and drove to get the medication. Am I too late? Does he have a chance of surviving?
Thank you for all your help,
UF


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

*nm*

Nevermind he died :sad: 
any advice so this doesn't happen again?
thanks
UF


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Fungus is a secondary infection to wounds. Did your betta have a patch of cottony growth? Fungus will appear only when the wounds are not treated. They are in your tank as spores and will eventually develop when the wounds are not treated.

Isn't PetCo known for its bad reputation of poor tank maintenance and everything else? I would suggest finding a different source. Plants will carry the spores of fungus. As long as you treat the wounds, fungus is less likely to happen. Fungus rarely occurs. I'd say your betta already contracted it when you bought it.


----------

